# Printing from a Mac to a printer connected to a PC



## FOOOD (Apr 4, 2005)

I have my Mac & my PC networked together & have a USB printer scanner (all in 1 thing) connected to my PC

I want to print from my Mac to the printer connected to the PC but I have no idea how to set it up.

I've tried this...

From the Mac I went to Print & Fax>Add Printer. The printer list drops down & I select Windows Printing & see my PC network (as well as the mac). I select my PC & then see the shared printed & select it.
All seems fine until I try to print from the Mac. 
In the printer list it says printing & a printer icon pops up in the dock.
But then I get '*!*' symbol in front of the printer icon & nothing prints. When I check the Printer List the status says 'Stopped'.


Would I be better getting a print server & if so would it work with the Mac & PC at the same time?

Or maybe even just get some sort of USB splitter so that both the Mac & PC are connected to the printer at the same time?


----------



## Tetano (Apr 4, 2005)

check if this helps!



			
				bobw said:
			
		

> On your Windows XP Machine:
> 
> 1. Log in as Administrator
> 2. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel
> ...


----------



## FOOOD (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks.

I've tried it but still can't get it to work. I don't see any printers descriptions close to mine. Maybe because it's an all in one printer scanner (HP PSC 1355).

Once I selected IP Printing there's also a Printer Type drop down box below it. Should I select 'Internet Printing Protocol' or 'LPD/LPR'?


----------



## bobw (Apr 4, 2005)

Try IPP first, if that doesn't work, try LPD/LPR.

For the driver if yours isn't listed, try a HP Deskjet 9000 series.

All-in-Ones are hard to share, and only printing will work when shared.


----------



## FOOOD (Apr 4, 2005)

OK will do.

Thanks for your help


----------



## The Ghost (Apr 4, 2005)

FOOOD said:
			
		

> I want to print from my Mac to the printer connected to the PC but I have no idea how to set it up.



As bobw says, all-in-ones are hard to share. If you find a Mac driver for your printer, then install it on your Mac (needed no matter what) and hook the printer to the Mac. Then, try printing. In other words, get the printer to print directly from the Mac first. If you can't find an obvious driver, substitute drivers sometimes can be used. But, unfortunately, I can't advise you on which ones might work. If you find a driver that allows the printer to print from the Mac, but still not when attached to the PC, then post back. There are some additional "add-printer" steps you can try.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 5, 2005)

what version of os x are you using?  i've got 10.2.8 and my dad had xp pro sp1 on his and i was able to get my mac to print on his printer.  all he did was select share this printer.  i had to go and install the latest verion of cups with fink and do some congfiguring, but finially got it working.  then he bought me my dream printer for christmas (epson r200) and i've never printed to his sence.  if you need, i'll try to find the detailed website i used tomorrow night, if you'd like.


----------



## Will_Richo (Apr 12, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Try IPP first, if that doesn't work, try LPD/LPR.
> 
> For the driver if yours isn't listed, try a HP Deskjet 9000 series.
> 
> All-in-Ones are hard to share, and only printing will work when shared.



Hi there, sorry to jump on this thread, but it seems i have the same challenge, i have got an HP 1315 psc all in one at my office, on a XP sp2 server machine, i have followed the above to get my G4PB to print to it,  I can see the job come into the XP's printer que, spools and then says printing, but never prints>? my drivers are not on the HP drop down menu on the mac, i have tried various ones inc generic etc but no joy, if the HP1315 is plugged into the usb directly i have no problem, i have got all the install discs for the printer in mac and hp, is there a way to get the 1315 into the drop down menu on the mac? or alternative methods to network print to it.

At home i have an Emac sharing a PSC1200 series no problem, all my Macs and Peecees use it, if only Windoze was as easy ehh?????

Look forward to your help.


----------



## gsahli (Apr 14, 2005)

Will_Richo,
Install the hpijs and ESP ghostscript driver set from:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
Then, when you ADD the printer using Windows Printing, select the PSC1310 model (somebody else already confirmed that works for the 1315).

Good luck.


----------



## nemac (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry also jump in but I have a similar situation.  My brother is running an windows machine running XP Pro with a parallel port HP Laserjet printer that he has shared out.  My nephew has a MacBook Pro and he wants to be able to print to that same printer.  I went to the system preferences and attempted to add the printer.  When I clicked on the "+" sign to add a printer.  However the next window opened up with the "Add" button grayed out and it did not give me the images for "default", "fax", "ip", or "windows".  I have a MacBook and I was able to do this on mine.  Is the MacBook Pro that different then the MacBook?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 7, 2010)

nemac said:


> ...  Is the MacBook Pro that different then the MacBook?


If you don't say which OS is on each machine and which model LaserJet you are trying to use, then we have no idea.

To your issue, *gsahli*'s post immediately above yours gives substantial help if you would read it. Elsewhere on this forum, are numerous similar posts. However, it is substantially easier for follow *gsahli*'s today because *CUPS* is an integral part of MacOS X and every Intel-based Mac. The only question is do you have the *CUPS* driver for your specific printer.


----------



## nemac (Mar 8, 2010)

I am sorry for not giving all of the details.  The printer in question is an HP 1100.  As for the Mac's both are running Snow Leopard.  But I still don't understand why the "Add" button would be grayed out on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## chevy (Mar 8, 2010)

Are they on the same subnet ?


----------



## nemac (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, the PC and the MacBook Pro are both on the same subnet.  The MacBook is obtaining an IP address via DHCP from the router that the PC is connected to via a ethernet cable.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 8, 2010)

nemac said:


> I am sorry for not giving all of the details.  The printer in question is an HP 1100.  As for the Mac's both are running Snow Leopard.  But I still don't understand why the "Add" button would be grayed out on the MacBook Pro.


Download and install *Gutenprint*.


----------

